

Envision.js: Interactive HTML5 Visualizations (TimeSeries, Finance & more) - cesutherland
http://www.humblesoftware.com/envision/

======
cesutherland
Envision.js is a new library for fast, dynamic and interactive HTML5
visualizations. It ships with templates for a TimeSeries, a Finance chart
similar to Google or Yahoo, and an API for building custom visualizations.
Modern browsers, IE 6+ with FlashCanvas, Android and iOS webkit are all
supported. MIT Licensed.

